# Gun Show.



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got over to the Orlando gun show today and picked up a couple of nice Model 36's. When we got there my wife took off and I lost her in the small building. I am looking at some nice Winchester rifles and all of a sudden she grabs my hand and about drags me through the place. She says take a look. This guy hands me two small gun cases. I open one and it's a nickel plated round butt M-36. I checked it out and said how much and he said $300 sold. I open the second one and it's a M-36 blued and I said how much and he said $300 sold. Around here that's a real good deal as they are going for $400 to $450. I am done buying guns for a long while now.:smt1099


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Nice score!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks Hberttmank. I guess a blind hog finds a acorn once in awhile. I would say it's the best used gun deal I have ever made.
Took them to the range and they are dead on 7yds. It took me a little while to get back in shape with them as I haven't shot a snub in about a year. Came home and cleaned them up and I am telling you these guns are as close to new as you can get.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

I like the nickel plated one..I don't know why but I like nickel plate or stainless steel


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Queeqeg said:


> I like the nickel plated one..I don't know why but I like nickel plate or stainless steel


Nickel plated guns will age better than stainless steel. Ten years from now, stainless will look the same as it does when new. Nickel will get a slightly yellow cast, possibably flake some. In general, ten, twenty years from now, blued or nickeled guns will have much more character. Kind of like years on a face.

How'd you like to be eighty years old and have the face of a teenager?

Bob Wright


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

reminds me of a couple of months ago when i came across a 3" model 624 s&w at a pawn shop...... i really wanted to buy it but i really didn't have any use for it........ the asking price was $325....... i still think maybe i should have got it but as you might expect it didn't stay there long at that price..... it was gone in two days!


----------

